# Rideshare endorsement on your insurance policy!



## MJ23 (Jan 4, 2019)

i’m telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lol
Even if riders started asking them, which they won't, 99.6% of drivers that do have rideshare endorsement wouldn't be able to provide proof there on the spot.

And what's more, if I got into an Uber as a pax and the driver started going on about how he's covered and other drivers aren't, I'd offer him a cookie.

No one cares.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement!


Pax don't give a shit, once they enter the Uber vehicle they're covered under Uber's commercial policy.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

The rideshare endorsement is to protect the driver when not carrying a passenger or not responding to a ping to pick up a fare. It has nothing to do with the passenger and has zero effect on the passenger.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Why annoy passengers with this information?

Tarvus's information is also spot-on.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The insurance is there to cover your rear end, not theirs. They don't give two shits about your policy. Save your breath.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

The funniest thing ever lol really???


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

My insurance card doesn’t show rideshare endorsement on it, where It shows is on my policy declarations as an ammendment to the no commercial use part of the policy.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What ever floats your boat, but man..., that’s a bit over the top.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You might want to also tell the Pax that you've been tested for STDs and HIV just in case you're in a car accident, and some of your blood splatters on them.....


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

My rideshare endorsement is like a rider, that basically is "yep, you let us know you do rideshare, thanks" and has no other benefit and charge me an extra 15 bucks a month (and I don't get zero coverage because I got in an accident without this). Not worthy of telling a pax about, and if you are getting commercial level insurance for uber/lyft then that's a different story and you are probably doing SUV/Black.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


I'm sure your riders love hearing about your rideshare endorsement. I'm sure they love being told to ask every Uber driver whether they have it to, and to keep requesting rides until they find one. I'm sure they don't have other things to worry about or better things to do. It's obvious you don't...


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


I'll just cancel and that rider will wait longer. I'm not providing jack shit to anyone about my insurance. I pay a lot for mine and it's MINE.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof


Having or the lack of having a proper rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy means absolutely nothing to the rider and has no affect on the rider at all.



Tarvus said:


> The rideshare endorsement is to protect the driver when not carrying a passenger or not responding to a ping to pick up a fare. It has nothing to do with the passenger and has zero effect on the passenger.


WRONG. A rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy is to allow that policy to remain in affect by overcoming the specific exclusion that your personal auto insurance policy has for commercial use of the vehicle. Without it, you are committing insurance fraud.



fumbl3 said:


> My rideshare endorsement is like a rider, that basically is "yep, you let us know you do rideshare, thanks" and has no other benefit and charge me an extra 15 bucks a month


NOPE, this shows your lack of understanding of insurance and your failure to completely read your personal auto insurance policy. Without a rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy, you would be in direct violation of the terms and conditions of that policy and in doing so, committing insurance fraud. A rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy gives you permission to use the covered vehicle for a commercial purpose that is otherwise specifically excluded and prohibited.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

fumbl3 said:


> My rideshare endorsement is like a rider, that basically is "yep, you let us know you do rideshare, thanks" and has no other benefit and charge me an extra 15 bucks a month (and I don't get zero coverage because I got in an accident without this). Not worthy of telling a pax about, and if you are getting commercial level insurance for uber/lyft then that's a different story and you are probably doing SUV/Black.


Find a new insurance company. My rideshare endorsement covers me when the rideshare companies policy doesn't, it also covers the difference between rideshare company delectable and my $500 deductible. On top of that it keeps my insurance company from dropping me for performing commercial activities in my vehicle. Maybe check with your agent to see the full benefits of the coverage or like I originally said find a new company.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I know nothing about insurance, so I called my agent today and told him I'm doing rideshare and wanted the proper coverage for it. He said he would contact the underwriter and get back with me. I called him at the end of the day and he said the UW didn't get back with him, but they told him they didn't think I would have to get extra coverage because this wasn't my primary source of income. The coverage i currently have would be just fine. I'll go with it until my agent tells me other wise.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> I know nothing about insurance, so I called my agent today and told him I'm doing rideshare and wanted the proper coverage for it. He said he would contact the underwriter and get back with me. I called him at the end of the day and he said the UW didn't get back with him, but they told him they didn't think I would have to get extra coverage because this wasn't my primary source of income. The coverage i currently have would be just fine. I'll go with it until my agent tells me other wise.


It is actually quite simple, and in all honesty your agent not being able to provide an answer means you need to find a new agent.

Somewhere within the 50 ought pages of your actual personal auto liability policy is an exclusion that says something to the affect that you will not use the covered vehicle for any commercial purpose.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> I know nothing about insurance, so I called my agent today and told him I'm doing rideshare and wanted the proper coverage for it. He said he would contact the underwriter and get back with me. I called him at the end of the day and he said the UW didn't get back with him, but they told him they didn't think I would have to get extra coverage because this wasn't my primary source of income. The coverage i currently have would be just fine. I'll go with it until my agent tells me other wise.


I would be worried. I am pretty sure very few standard policies will cover a driver while online looking for work. Phase 1 as it is caused is usually the Phase where your policy and Uber/Lyft policy will not cover you without a rideshare endorsement. Some companies do not offer rideshare endorsements so to be completely covered you may need to change companies.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

UPDATE: My insurance guy called me today. The insurance company I have never accepted rideshare until 2019. I was the first policy this particular underwriter had! (kind of cool, really) So, ends up I'll be paying about $120/year extra for a rideshare endorsement. I can handle that. (I pay in full so I get a discount or it would have been approx $180).


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> UPDATE: My insurance guy called me today. The insurance company I have never accepted rideshare until 2019. I was the first policy this particular underwriter had! (kind of cool, really) So, ends up I'll be paying about $120/year extra for a rideshare endorsement. I can handle that. (I pay in full so I get a discount or it would have been approx $180).


What do you get for your $120?


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


Why would the PAX give a crap? Once they get in they are covered by UBERS insurance anyway.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

njn said:


> What do you get for your $120?



Difference between my policy deductible ($500) and Uber/Lyfts higher deductible if in an accident.
Full coverage during Phase 1 where you are not covered by Uber/Lyft and not covered by your insurance company because you were driving for commercial purposes.
Peace of mind that your insurance company won't drop you if they find out you are driving for commercial purposes.
There may be more benefits but those are the three big ones that come to my mind.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Yup, that about covers it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Tarvus said:


> The rideshare endorsement is to protect the driver when not carrying a passenger or not responding to a ping to pick up a fare. It has nothing to do with the passenger and has zero effect on the passenger.


There you go

Exactly right


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

People, having a rideshare rider/endorsement onto a personal auto liability policy does one thing and one thing only: Allows the policy to remain in force effectively "bypassing" the commercial use exclusion exemption of the policy.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


Rideshare endorsement is just for yourself not for paxholes, man. You don't need to worry about other drivers don't have it. . They are grown up and their own. Uber has nothing to lose if drivers don't have it or not. Uber don't care about drivers, man.



Cableguynoe said:


> lol
> Even if riders started asking them, which they won't, 99.6% of drivers that do have rideshare endorsement wouldn't be able to provide proof there on the spot.
> 
> And what's more, if I got into an Uber as a pax and the driver started going on about how he's covered and other drivers aren't, I'd offer him a cookie.
> ...


Proof is not on my policy card, it's in the thick policy book they send me. I don't need to show it to anybody, so it's not on me and it's somewhere in my house.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

njn said:


> What do you get for your $120?


His insurance company won't retroactively cancel his insurance policy when they see an uber/lyft sticker on the windshield when they are investigating an accident.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Why not show them x-rays from your physica or drug test.
I show most customers results from my latest driver test.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


 Do you sleep better at night by providing such exceptional service to your riders? I noticed that you are a new member and probably a new driver. It might be better if you gain a little experience before offering your advice here. Just food for thought.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


I have a computer with Photoshop on it and a laser printer. I'm good.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

njn said:


> What do you get for your $120?


Insurance?  do I win a prize for the correct answer? just askin'


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


Think before you talk. It always saved me from embarrassing myself. Lol


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


> Why not show them x-rays from your physica or drug test.
> I show most customers results from my latest driver test.


I provide each customer with a urine sample that they can have independently tested at a lab of their choosing to put their mind at ease. To generate this much urine, I need to constantly have a Big Gulp at hand. The expense adds up over time, but it is a fully tax-deductible business expense as the end result is provided for the benefit of the customer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^ :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> His insurance company won't retroactively cancel his insurance policy when they see an uber/lyft sticker on the windshield when they are investigating an accident.


While true, since a sticker on a window means nothing legally, however if they can find clear evidence of using the covered vehicle for commercial purpose, they can and will cancel the policy retroactively to the time that such evidence indicates that commercial activity was taking place.

I have related this TRUE incident before and I will relay it again:

A neighbor's son was doing Uber in an expensive car. He was transporting a Uber paying passenger when he momentarily was not paying attention and hit another car. He did not have a rideshare endorsement on his personal auto liability insurance policy. The car he hit had the same insurance company. Therefore his insurance company found out about the accident and that he was doing Uber. Since it was clear he was using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes at the time of the accident, they canceled his policy retroactive to 12:01 AM that day, meaning at the time of the collision he had NO personal auto liability policy. Somehow, James River (the insurance provider for Uber) found out that his personal auto liability policy was canceled PRIOR to the accident and therefore INVOKED the clause within the Uber insurance that specifically states that the driver and vehicle MUST HAVE a personal auto liability policy IN PLACE AND ACTIVE for Uber provide insurance to be in force. Therefore, they LEGALLY REFUSED to cover his car or his injuries. They only covered liability to the other party and to the Uber passenger he was transporting.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I still need to call my insurance to add rideshare coverage (haven't done my first drive yet, planning to start 3/26 or 3/29). Supposedly the cost will be an extra $15 a month. I really should find a cheaper car insurance company, but I have been with this company for over 20 years with the same agent most of that time, and I like being able to talk to a real person who is local.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Maybe


BigJohn said:


> While true, since a sticker on a window means nothing legally, however if they can find clear evidence of using the covered vehicle for commercial purpose, they can and will cancel the policy retroactively to the time that such evidence indicates that commercial activity was taking place.
> 
> I have related this TRUE incident before and I will relay it again:
> 
> A neighbor's son was doing Uber in an expensive car. He was transporting a Uber paying passenger when he momentarily was not paying attention and hit another car. He did not have a rideshare endorsement on his personal auto liability insurance policy. The car he hit had the same insurance company. Therefore his insurance company found out about the accident and that he was doing Uber. Since it was clear he was using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes at the time of the accident, they canceled his policy retroactive to 12:01 AM that day, meaning at the time of the collision he had NO personal auto liability policy. Somehow, James River (the insurance provider for Uber) found out that his personal auto liability policy was canceled PRIOR to the accident and therefore INVOKED the clause within the Uber insurance that specifically states that the driver and vehicle MUST HAVE a personal auto liability policy IN PLACE AND ACTIVE for Uber provide insurance to be in force. Therefore, they LEGALLY REFUSED to cover his car or his injuries. They only covered liability to the other party and to the Uber passenger he was transporting.


Even if they would of stepped up , it would only cover the passenger, not the driver.

Ponzy much?


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

njn said:


> What do you get for your $120?


Just a couple good things off the top of my head about adding the rideshare endorsement are the lower deductible, and knowing my personal insurance won't drop me when they find out I'm driving Uber. Mine is only $83/year through State Farm. I was also the first person to get it from through my agents office.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

MJ23 said:


> i'm telling every single pax that gets into my vehicle that i do have the endorsement and have proof and that they should never get into an uber or lyft that the driver can not produce proof of the endorsement! too competitive now and i will take every edge i can! every tom, dick, harry and muhummod thinking they are uber drivers now but lying to their insurance companies about being a rideshare driver. please if you are an honest driver, tell every pax not to get into an uber/lyft unless the driver has proof of the endorsement. scare them and maybe uber/lyft will be forced to clean house!


Really, nobody gives a shit. They just want to get to their bar. And when you load this shit on them at best they think you are weird. A rider wants you to be happy, smiling, trouble free. Everyone has enough problems without worrying about a rideshare driver and his issues.


----------

